# Inquire/asking



## Cherlit15 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Im new here and 
I just wanna ask if any of you guys knows how much it cost for an SRRV renewal? By the way, I am here in the province. Thank you in advance.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome Cherlet15 to the forum and many are living here on an SRRV so you should hear something soon on this.
Philippine Retirement Authority

PRA Contact


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

US$ 365.. it hasnt changed... can only renew for one years from March 1st.. the PRA continues to downgrade its once good programme.


----------

